# How long for great Beef Ribs in Convection Oven



## scubaguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi
I just got a Jenair Convection and it says 8 hours at 225 for porkribs..that seems a bit long?  I am trying to slowcook beef ribs....can anyone assist?
Thanks


----------



## BigAL (Feb 9, 2011)

I've only found a few that had enough meat to slow cook.  I just went by texture.  I wanted the fat rendered down and the meat to be pull apart tender.  I was think'n they took a good 5-6hrs, similar to spare ribs.  But it has been awhile.  Take them off too soon and the beef ribs are tough, btdt.

8hrs for spare ribs at 225?  I'm guess'n they better be baste'n or they will be bone dry.  I like to do my ribs at 235 and they tend to take 5-6 hrs.  But I'm talk'n smoker and not conv. oven.  So take it for what it's worth.

Plan on 6-8hrs, but go by feel.  Good luck!

BTW, welcome to DC.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 9, 2011)

A convection oven isn't a very good choice for cooking beef ribs.  With the long cooking time and convection air circulation, they'll tend to dry out before they reach proper tenderness.  I recommend braising them.


----------



## scubaguy (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for your thoughts guys...I made these ribs b4 xmas in my old oven and they were awesome...the Jennair guide says ribs are fine...they do a combo convect/roast feature...I was thinking of covering the roasting pan in tinfoil with the sauce on the ribs and some small slits in the tinfoil?


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 9, 2011)

I wouldn't sauce the ribs until they are done or nearly done.  Covering them with foil for part of the cooking process will definitely aid in tenderizing and moisturizing them, but you need to add some sort of liquid.  I'd use beef broth or apple juice or a combination of both.  In competition BBQ cooking this is called the "Texas Crutch".  You can find a good explanation of the technique here:  The Texas Crutch: Wrapping Meat in Foil to Tenderize and Moisturize


----------



## roadfix (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't like them to fall off the bones.  I like to smoke them at 350°F for about 2.5 hrs. on the Weber kettle and sauce when done.  No foiling either.


----------



## scubaguy (Feb 9, 2011)

I need to get a Webber Kettle!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 9, 2011)

scubaguy said:


> I need to get a Webber Kettle!


One of the most versatile cookers out there....  )


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 9, 2011)

BTW, here's an interesting looking recipe for Korean style beef ribs, foil-cooked in the oven: Korean Beef Short Ribs recipe - Food - Canadian Living


----------

